
A new form of pure carbon dazzles and attracts - mhb
https://science.sciencemag.org/content/366/6467/782
======
mirimir
WTF. They want $30 for a bloody article.

Not even a paper. An article.

Damn.

[https://sci-hub.se/10.1126/science.366.6467.782](https://sci-
hub.se/10.1126/science.366.6467.782)

